# October 2012 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to October's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, kbjumper!*

kbjumper (39 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AndersonEquestrian (30 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelRacingLvr (18 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (13 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horseygirlsmith (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Copperhead (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nokotaheaven (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MysterySparrow (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

The Northwest Cowgirl (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HeatherGavitt (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whispering willow (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BackwoodsBaby (1 votes)


----------

